# Buffalo Wing Salad



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Buffalo Wing Salad 

2 hearts romaine lettuce, chopped 
1 cup shredded carrots, available in pouches 
2 ribs celery with greens, chopped 
1/2 cup ranch dressing 
1/2 cup blue cheese crumbles 
1 package, 3/4 to 1 pound, chicken tenders, cut into bite size pieces 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil, 1 turn of the pan 
2 tablespoons butter 
Salt and black pepper 
1/4 cup hot sauce 

Preheat a skillet over medium-high heat. 
Combine lettuce, carrots and celery in a salad bowl. Combine ranch dressing and blue cheese crumbles in a small bowl. 

Add oil and butter to hot pan with the chicken. Season with salt and pepper and sear for 2 or 3 minutes, then add hot sauce. Reduce heat a little and cook 5 minutes more. 

Toss salad with dressing and season with salt and pepper. Top salad with Buffalo chicken and serve


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2005)

This sounds really good.  Thanks Rainee!

 Barbara


----------



## Hamburger Kid (May 25, 2005)

That made me really hungry.


----------

